# Avatar Requests



## Clave (Jan 17, 2016)

In line with the 200 x 200 avatar size, I am opening a request thread.

Ask for something from the list and I will do my best to sort it out from stuff that I have done.

Here's what I can do:

Roundels: The roundel of any country's air force:







Australia: Squadron badges for 1, 2, 3, 23, 37, 75, 76, 451, 452 sqns






Canada: Squadron badges for 400, 401, 403, 441, 443 sqns






France: A lot of random squadrons plus the following from the Aeronavale: 
Flottille 3, 4, 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 24, 25, 55

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2016)

Germany:

JG1, JG2, JG3, JG4, JG5, JG6, JG7, JG11, JG26, JG27, JG51, JG52, JG 53 , JG54, JG71, JG72, JG73, JG74, JG138, JG233, JG300, JG301, JG400.

JaboG 31, 32, 33, 34, 43

KG1, KG2, KG3, KG4, KG6, KG30, KG51, KG54, KG76, KG77, KG100






Great Britain:

Squadrons: 1 to 36 and 50 others - ask, I will tell you if I have drawn it yet or not...






Peru:

Grupo: 4, 6, 7, 11






Poland Squadrons: 302, 303, 306, 308, 309, 315, 316






Spain: ALA 11, 12, 15






Turkey: 132 Filo, 142 Filo, 143 Filo, F-4E Pirate badge






USA: Fighter Squadrons: 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 22, 23, 43, 44, 55, 58, 60, 61, 74, 77, 78, 83, 90, 94, 95, 111, 160, 308, 334, 335, 354, 358, 525





Not on main list: Some squadrons from: Argentina, Belgium, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Denmark, Ecuador, Hungary, India, Pakistan etc etc


----------

